# Slamball Tryouts



## Bouncers (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey,
All you guys trying to get overseas to play!! Listen up!! Stay in the states and tryout for the NEW basketball!! You've watched it, now be part of it,...SLAMBALL!! We are going on the nationwide tryout this month. Go to www.slamball.net and check out all the cities that we are going to be looking for new players. Don't miss your opportunity to live your dreams of prosports!


----------

